# 200sx se-r lowering tips?



## Jsad316 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, I have a '96 se-r on 16" rims and was wondering what a good setup would be? Planning on using relatively cheap springs, want low but not too low... Hate bottoming out. How much should I lower it, and what are some inexpensive performance tires and what size? I tried using search, didnt work on my phone.


----------



## lukesSX (Feb 17, 2010)

Are you going to get shocks as well?


----------



## Jsad316 (Nov 28, 2011)

lukesSX said:


> Are you going to get shocks as well?


Might as well, theyre goin bad anyways.


----------



## thxone (Feb 7, 2012)

Tokico HP (blue shocks and struts) 
Eibach Sportline Springs (1.9 -1.9" drop F/R) $215ish for all 4
Megan Racing MR-LS-NS95 Springs (2.0 -1.9" drop F/R) $160ish for all 4
SPRINT LOWERING SPRINGS 95-99 SENTRA & 200SX (2.0-2.0" drop F/R) $140ish for all 4
Tein S.Tech Springs (2.4-1.9" drop F/R) $180ish for all 4

Listed in the order that I would personally go... all items found on eBay.


----------



## Jsad316 (Nov 28, 2011)

My tires are slightly oversized, 205/55R16's. Just about touch the shocks. I'd probably need to get some low profiles?


----------



## thxone (Feb 7, 2012)

Jsad316 said:


> My tires are slightly oversized, 205/55R16's. Just about touch the shocks. I'd probably need to get some low profiles?


Generally you want your tires to be within *3%* of the sock dimensions, i.e. width and outside diameter. Your factory size tire on that car is *195/55/15* and your *205/55/16*'s are *5.75%* larger in diameter. I would recommend a *195/50/16* tire for your car and will keep the difference at about *.98%* and your spedo will be off less than one mile per hour... actually about half a mile per hour off in your favor. if you are going 60 you will be going 59.4mph. As it sits now you should be off *3.5mph* roughly in your favor but may use more fuel when taking off from a stop as they are much larger in overall diameter than stock.


----------



## Jsad316 (Nov 28, 2011)

Im considering just getting new tires and rims, what sizes of each would be ideal for a 1.5" drop? Or any other ideal sizes for common lowering heights? Probably gonna stick with 16" rims though.


----------



## pepperjack13 (Jun 20, 2010)

I had eibach pro-kit springs on my car for some time (1.5inch drop and currently on sell) with 215/45 17 and later 205/50 and the only problem i had was when making a u-turn, the tires made contact with the plastic on the inside. Not that big of a deal besides the noise. And yes you definitively need performance shocks otherwise the stock ones will not last more than 25-30k miles.
You shouldn't be worried about your tires touching the shocks, if they don't touch them now they won't when driving. They move with the shocks.


----------

